# What a Vacation



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Been off all week fighting rain most days but today it has remained clear so decided to drop some of the snags from the Ice storm that are still threatening the road. Here is some of today's work.








After measuring and cutting this is what I came up with








Notice the impressive camera work. those shadows are hard to catch
















One of the Shag Barks had a crack that went up for approximately 20 feet. Was present in the first 10 ft cut and also the second 8 ft cut. Not at the third cut. the second cut measured 12 inches.








Instead of adding them to the Growing pile I decided to take a load to the mill so I started loading the trailer but it got to dark for good pictures. Got 11 logs on the trailer for the trip to the mill tomorrow.








I think I need to go back to work so I can get some rest.
David


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like fun to me :smile:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got them unloaded before today's round of storms hit. We got an inch of rain last night with dime size hail. I don't think the garden stands a chance of surviving. :boat:It has spent more time under water than it has dry. Missed the sawyer so will go back later this afternoon or tomorrow and talk to him. It was so much fun that I barely slept last night.:yes: I suspect that it has to do with getting older. :laughing:Will try to post pictures when I pickup the lumber.
David

PS
Got a good picture of the load in daylight before I left this morning.


----------

